

Ask HN: One week no distractions - what are you dying to get done? - qrlawified

HN<p>If you had one week vacation, with no distractions - what would you do?
======
adamtaa
Finish my API and the underlying code generator algorithm and take the time to
refactor a few things that I am not satisfied with.

And learn python :)

